# Remote start for Briggs&Stratton portable gen



## Wknd Farmer (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello - Was hoping someone can help me learn how to purchase a remote start system via bluetooth for a B&S P4500 portable generator. B&S website says the P4500 has a remote start fob but I purchased the generator online and no fob or anything mentioned in the manual about remote start. I cannot find any contact info for Briggs & Stratton (not even email) so can't ask them.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

All I see is that it has "push-button" electric start. Nothing about a FOB.
Briggs and Stratton support number is: 1 (800) 444-7774 from Google.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Wknd Farmer said:


> B&S P4500 portable generator


What's the actual B&S generator model number? Typically 5-6 digits. For example, it might be 030795 or 030806. The latter one has remote fob starting and apparently the former one does not.


----------



## Wknd Farmer (Apr 30, 2021)

tabora said:


> What's the actual B&S generator model number? Typically 5-6 digits. For example, it might be 030795 or 030806. The latter one has remote fob starting and apparently the former one does not.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately mine is 030795. Remote start would be nice for our camping trips.


----------



## Wknd Farmer (Apr 30, 2021)

Wknd Farmer said:


> Thanks for the info. Unfortunately mine is 030795. Remote start would be nice for our camping trips.


btw - just curious where you found that information. I would like to know if they sell a kit to utilize the remote start on my older model. I think mine is bluetooth capable.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Wknd Farmer said:


> btw - just curious where you found that information.


Go to the B&S web page here: P4500 PowerSmart Series™ Inverter Generator | Briggs & Stratton
and use the search box on the upper-right with your 6-digit model number including the leading "0" and it will take you to that model's manuals page. The model 030806 shows the fob right on page 3 and mentions it throughout, while your manual does not. I would doubt that it's retrofitable, but you never know...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

US carburetion sells an aftermarket remote start kit if you run out of OEM options.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i do not thing the us carb unit has blue tooth....
you can use any automotive auto start unit that has the blue tooth.

just a bit of wiring.


----------

